# Singapore cubers



## Megaminx lover (Dec 14, 2022)

So who's going to NTU Welcome? Nigel and I are and Lionel isn't but I have no idea how many other Singaporeans there are here


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 14, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> So who's going to NTU Welcome? Nigel and I are and Lionel isn't but I have no idea how many other Singaporeans there are here


@xyzzy is singaporean but idk if hes going


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 14, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> @xyzzy is singaporean but idk if hes going


me neither

Yeah I probably am.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Dec 14, 2022)

You're Singaporean? Wow


----------

